# Sugarfoot Agility Video



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So much time on my hands, I made another one!

This is Sugarfoot earning his Excellent Standard and Excellent Jumpers titles, so nothing but great runs!

Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxCDDYCBOxM&list=UUFN3sViqSV8W9HMb6uuQn6g


--Q


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Those are really nice courses! I need to get judges names from you. Lately we've seen really nasty weave entries in this area. I think because some folks come down here that run for international. It makes it he!! for the rest of us. Nice runs!!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Such fun! I like his big jumps at the end of the runs.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Great videos- you make it look easy!


----------

